# Rabbit Show in Storrs, Connecticut



## BlueGiants (Oct 10, 2007)

For those of us on the East Coast of the US, there will be a Rabbit Show on the grounds of the University of Connecticut on October 28th, in Storrs, Conn. 

Is anyone going? There is a double Flemish show (Open and Specialty), as well as double shows in Mini Rex, Holland Lops, and Netherland Dwarfs. There is usually a real good turnout (lots of rabbits!) and lots of nice people. (Oh yeah, the University of Connecticut is an Agricultural School and runs it's own Dairy... AND they make their own fresh Ice Cream!!!! Sold in the building next door to the show! Makes it all worth while!!)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2007)

I am going like always. My favorite part is sitting in the seats above the showroom and looking down on everyone. See ya there. 

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2007)

:grumpy:I think I have it off but no ride!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmmm, I can probably swing by and pick you up if you don't mind staying most of the day.

Sharon


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm figuring out my entry right now.

Can't wait!

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool Roger! See you there! I can't wait either.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2007)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Hmmmm, I can probably swing by and pick you up if you don't mind staying most of the day.
> 
> Sharon


OMG! REALLY!? Can't wait to see if I have it off. I would stay all day!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2007)

I have next weekend off!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 18, 2007)

what day is it?
i work sunday but i could be there all day on sat!!!!
please be sat!!!!!!

do they have flemies for sale there??? by any chance????

never been to one, honest question!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2007)

JadeIcing! Cool! It would be wonderful to meet you! PLEASE try to come!

I don't know if anyone is interested in getting a new bunny, but I took back (OK, I actually BOUGHT him back) a little black Mini Rex (neutered) buck from a family that got him over the summer. He is 10 months old, solid black, awesome fur. He was returned to me two days after he was neutered. (Yeah... they sure gave him a chance!) He's very curious and very active. Loves to run around. (They did not like that.) Right now he's a little unhappy being in my barn. I'd really like to see him go to someone that understands his curiosity and energy. He's easy to pick up, not big on being held too long, but tolerant. Doesn't nip or bite. Likes to sit on my chest and snuggle under my chin. (He was litter pan trained... I think he'll pick it up again pretty quick.)

I'm going to bring him up to the Storrs, CT show... I'm hoping I can find someone that will fall in love with him. (He's not going anywhere if not... he can stay here!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2007)

:shock:Why must you torment me?

Umm you bringing flemish femalein need of new home?:whistling:halo


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:Why must you torment me?
> 
> Umm you bringing flemish femalein need of new home?:whistling:halo


Not sure yet... I'll know more after this weekend...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2007)

*You are EVIL! I like you. :biggrin2:*

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock:Why must you torment me?
> ...


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 19, 2007)

jade icing..... i may have to fight you for it! LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2007)

*:dueljupiterannette wrote: *


> jade icing..... i may have to fight you for it! LOL


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *:dueljupiterannette wrote: *
> 
> 
> > jade icing..... i may have to fight you for it! LOL



You guys are TOO funny! 

JupiterAnnette: Are you coming to the show????????? :wave2


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 19, 2007)

i need to know what day, and the address so i can get directions.. I would LOVE TO
if it is on saterday i WILL be there
but i work sunday!


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 19, 2007)

wow i feel like a moron..

it says right ont he top.. oct 28, and for some reason i was thinking it was like tomorrow!
derrrrr......

i can take next sunday off..... i will be there! with bells on!

and bunny hunting!

one smooch and i am renderd helpless! LOL


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2007)

You're going to skip work to go to a RABBIT SHOW? Now, we're not being very resposible now, are we? ROFLMAO! 

It will be great to meet you! I'll be hanging out around the Flemish judging! (Easy to find!) :happyrabbit:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 20, 2007)

what time is it... all day....???

the best part i only work sundays.

but i havnt takena day off ina longgggg time... LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

Have to wait and see if I can go. Part of me is worried that I will come home with a flemish doe.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 20, 2007)

Me to! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2007)

It is all day. People start arriving around 7am (like me) and the actual show starts at 9am. I am so bad, I still have to send in my entry. 

JadeIcing - Let me know if you can go. I will still pick you up no problem. I would be there probably around 6:15am. However, I am probably going to stay right till the end and that may be till 5pm. 

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

I am there! As long as I don't get sick that morning. In which case I willlet youknow.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't forget to PM me with directions to get to your house. Don't get sick. Chubbs is going and he wants you to hold him.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

*squeel* CHUBBS! God I fell in love with him. 

I will soon. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2007)

After it is all said and done I don't think I will go to the show. I have soooo much I have to prepare for and need every spare moment. As of yesterday no time off can be requested till Ded 16. So I have to cram all my things into the days off I have.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww shucks!  That's too bad.....We'll miss you... but I can't understand what could POSSIBLY be more important than a rabbit show?

(Take care of what you have to do, while you can!)


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 27, 2007)

So who is going tomorrow?

I am!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 27, 2007)

I am going. I am bringing 14 rabbits with me. Bringing 12 to show, 1 to breed, and 1 to sell. I love this show as it has awesome ice cream across the street. 

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

I wish but sooooo much to do! Take pictures?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 27, 2007)

HI all... have to let you know, I will not be going tomorrow :sad:. Until I find out what the rabbits died from (since the dog attack) I don't want to stress them out anymore. A couple are acting stressed, a couple are still not eating right...and I can't take a chance on losing anymore.

I had another rabbit autopsied and am having the samples sent up to Cornell...I have to know if I'm dealing with a biological issue or a stress related issue.

My kids are mad at me... (not going) my husband is mad at me... (writing off the entry fees!) but I have to do what's best for the rabbits.(With apologies to my human friends...)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

You are doing what is right. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 27, 2007)

No apologies necessary. There are other shows and there is no need to stress them out.I have never completely stayed home from a show but have left rabbits home on purpose because they just weren't themselves. It is safer to leave them home. You will be missed. 

Are you planning on going to the Wine Country RBA show in Ithaca, NY? I am, just wasn't sure if you were planning on going or not.

Take care of those rabbits and if there is anything I can do...please let me know.

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 27, 2007)

I've never stayed home from a show either... first time in 10 years.... talk about depressed!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmmm, nobody said YOU had to stay home. Why not just come bunnyless?

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 27, 2007)

Nahhh.... my heart would be breaking.... and I feel likeI need to be home incase something else happens. (And I don't want to have to tell everyone what happened... not yet.)


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 27, 2007)

Very true. You will be missed.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your losses cathy. hope everything gets better for you!

and somebody better have some flemish there!

PS

what is the everage price for a pet flemish..

i am used to 20$ for the ones from the farm....

i jsut dont want to get ripped off...

and are blues more expensive??? females???

im looking for a blue doe. matuer age.. for pet ONLY.

thanx!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't want to discourage you butthe blues are pretty rare... Iknow one other person that shows blues that might be there, but I don't think she has any right now... (I just gave her a handsome blue buck to breed her does with 2 weeks ago...) 

Most people get $50-75 for the Flemish... (sometimes you can get a doe that won't breed for less). 

I'm sure there will be other colors there.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 27, 2007)

thanx... 
WOW i didnt expect that much...

if i can find a blue girl... it would be worth it.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

im leaving for the show see you all there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

Have fun for me.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

It was AWESOME!!!!!

i have never been to a show of any kind, dog bird, rabbit, anything, and i had fun, the people were SOOOO nice!

especial sharon from starlight rabbitry! she was very helpfull, in explaining the process!

ANNDDDDDD!!!!!

I got a BUNNY!!!!!

I will be introducing her and sharing pics in Camis blog shortley!

gotta load the pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

Sharon rocks! Did you meet Chubs?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 28, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> It was AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> i have never been to a show of any kind, dog bird, rabbit, anything, and i had fun, the people were SOOOO nice!
> 
> ...




SOOOOO Happy for you!!!! Congrats! :great::woohoo


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 28, 2007)

im ooo happy, i got the pics in camis blog..


yes, chubs is adorable!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

He is perfect! I sooo want him.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 28, 2007)

The Storr's show was perfect as far as I was concerned!

First I got my first Flemish from Gengle Giants. An REW junior doe named 

Tatyana. She is beautiful. Thank you so much!

Then my little 4 1/2 month old broken black mini-rex took best of breed in 

the mini-rex specialty. Then in the open rabbit show for all breeds she took

best in show out of over 2,000 rabbits. I couldn't believe it when the judge

said that she was the winner. 

It was a perfect day!

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 28, 2007)

WOOOOO HOOOO! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You SO deserve that Best In Show!!!!!! Way to go Roger!!!!! 



arty::blueribbon:arty:

Enjoy Tatyana!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow Roger......AWESOME!!! I didn't stay. I told you that if they called it before I got them in the car I would dig her out.....they didn't and so I left. Wouldn't have beat that Mini Rex though. GREAT JOB. Are you going to Taunton?

Sharon


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! I am still walking around with a smile on my face.

Sorry Blue Giants I was very tired when I posted last night. Tatyana is a 

beautiful doe and I am grateful for her. You breed beautiful Flemish!

Yes Sharon I am going to Taunton. One of my favorite judges, Cyndie

Wickizer is judging. I hope she gets mini-rex. She cracks me up because

if she really likes a rabbit she gets a big smile on her face when she is 

looking at it. I told her never to play poker.

Roger


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to go Roger! :great:

That sounds like some seriously stiff competition! And your first flemish, must be a major difference from all those little bitty mini rex.

Sharon, how did you do?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks

Yes there was some very good competition there. Lots of beautiful rabbits.

The flemish makes the mini rex look like little munchkins. A couple of my bucks

were flirting with her. That would be a sight LOL.

She is settling in just fine now. She was a little nervous and wasn't eating

well until I let her run around on the floor of the barn and check things out

and then she went back to her cage and ate her dinner.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't do too bad. I won Best of Breed & Best Opposite Dutch but there were only 11 rabbits and 5 of them were mine. With the Jersey Woolies, I took Best Opposite Agouti, Best Broken, and Best Tan Pattern. For Best of Breed, the judge was between my Broken Buck or the Self Buck, the self won but that's o.k. Just to be considered is an honor. There were 49 Woolies with 7 being mine.

Sharon


----------

